# Looking for a well managed deer lease or land for 2022 around early county



## bloechl (Dec 21, 2020)

2 trophy mined deer hunters looking for a well managed lease or land around Blakey ga


----------



## 7 point (Dec 21, 2020)

Contact wil mcrae at legacy wildlife.


----------



## Browning3006 (Dec 28, 2020)

If you need a extra person lmk


----------



## bloechl (Dec 29, 2020)

Will do


----------



## Boondocks (Dec 29, 2020)

Sent you a pm.


----------



## bloechl (Jan 12, 2021)

Still looking, any leads would be helpful


----------



## 7 point (Jan 13, 2021)

Did you contact legacy wildlife? They have leases all over the south I'm sure wil could find you something.


----------



## bloechl (Jan 13, 2021)

I did and they said nothing available


----------



## 7 point (Jan 14, 2021)

Who did you speak with just  curious.


----------



## bloechl (Jan 15, 2021)

Will by email


----------



## 7 point (Jan 16, 2021)

If anyone will know it will be him . Man I was in the same boat a couple years ago it's hard to find a well managed lease any more and getting harder.


----------



## bloechl (Feb 4, 2021)

Anything new


----------



## Son (Feb 7, 2021)

A well managed property takes lots of labor and money. Probably why there aren't many around. I've managed a hunt club since 1975. The hardest thing to accomplish is to get members to join in on any work. It's usually two to four doing all the work. Plus the expense of plots, fuel etc usually comes from those few. Most have good excuses for not being able to make it to the property off season. Those excuses disappear when deer season opens. That's the facts folks.


----------



## bloechl (Feb 8, 2021)

Son said:


> A well managed property takes lots of labor and money. Probably why there aren't many around. I've managed a hunt club since 1975. The hardest thing to accomplish is to get members to join in on any work. It's usually two to four doing all the work. Plus the expense of plots, fuel etc usually comes from those few. Most have good excuses for not being able to make it to the property off season. Those excuses disappear when deer season opens. That's the facts folks.


That’s what kind of lease we want; do you have any openings


----------



## Son (Feb 8, 2021)

bloechl said:


> That’s what kind of lease we want; do you have any openings


Sorry, none. Even those who held out for a trophy buck and didn't get one or two, wont leave. Because they've seen good bucks, or their camera has seen em. 
More clubs need to manage year round, it pays off.


----------



## bloechl (Mar 11, 2021)

Anything new


----------



## Browning300mag (Mar 21, 2021)

sent you a pm


----------



## bloechl (Jun 7, 2021)

Anything new


----------



## Son (Jun 8, 2021)

Our property doesn't have as many deer as it once had. 35 years ago, when first leased the entire area around us for miles and miles was wooded. Now most of the land around us is pasture or crop farms. That's why we limit our take and have a club limit of two does, two bucks. This works very well and has for several years now. About half the ten members don't take any does. All it will take to ruin what we have left, would be for a club to lease next to us with no limit on deer or members. That happened a few years back, when they couldn't see deer they left. Took three years before we saw the numbers come back., And one year nobody shot a deer. We all agreed not to shoot anything we wouldn't mount that year. It's a shame, good management can be ruined by neighbors if they don't have management in mind. We already know, some who hunt the farm fields shoot whatever they see, that hurts some. And there are always some who think they have to get the limit of 12. Y'all wish us luck in remaining in good shape for many more years. Keep your plots in good shape.


----------



## bloechl (Feb 14, 2022)

Looking for 2022


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 14, 2022)

bloechl said:


> Looking for 2022


You may want to say how many acres per person your looking for. Different clubs have different acres per member.


----------



## 7 point (Feb 19, 2022)

bloechl said:


> Looking for 2022


 What area are you looking in


----------



## bloechl (Feb 19, 2022)

Early county


----------



## Son (Aug 29, 2022)

Nobody left the club, we're full up for this season. Thanks for the interest.


----------

